# Drooling



## Daedal7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi all

Today while walking Sadie, she started to drool, almost foaming at the mouth. It wasn't very hot outside, she wasn't panting, and even after she had water, a few moments later the foam would appear again. I'm very careful to make sure she doesn't pick anything up after the ground. This is maybe the third time it has ever happened to her, and I was wondering if this is something typical of the breed?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Nothing like this has ever happened to Bugsy or to any of my dogs. Have you talked to your vet?


----------



## Daedal7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes, and she said that since it has only happened a couple of times, she thinks it may be stress related. Today, she had her first visit to a dog park, which I can understand would be a little stressful. When we play or she has RLH session she doesn't do it either.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It does sound like it's stress related. My German Shep used to do that in the car.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori turned into a "drool machine" when Amanda and I took the dogs to the dog park last week. It was the 1st time Tori had been there. She didn't act scared or nervous, she was just drooling and foaming. A lady who was there said her chihuahua used to do the same thing every time they came there. Her thoughts were that the smells were a bit overwhelming for them. After watching how Tori was acting (exploring, greeting other dogs and people) I think maybe she was right.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Carmen drools in the car and when she is sleeping she leaves puddles of drool. =)

I think your baby is just stressed out. When you walked her where there circumstances that made it an unusual walk? Where dogs barking at her/loud cars/trucks/bikes? Try to see what is making her uncomfortable so when you do go for walks you can desensitize her and try to make it fun (with tons of treats when the "scary" thing is coming).


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jackson begins drooling the minute we get in the car . . . sometime it leads to uke:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I have now have Mr. Dasher and I am fighting a bit of the drool. He is less likely to drool when the girls are in the car with him, also drools A LOT more in stop and go traffic (I live 4 miles from downtown LA!). We are working on just a lot of car rides and exposure to good things. For instance, this morning I had to take DH to the airport so I throw Dasher in the crate. We get to the airport. I help DH unload, get Dasher out and gave him some treats. He was pretty drooly but 45 mins (gotta love LA traffic even at 530am!) later when we got home, he was a lot more dry. I just think for some dogs, it takes more getting used to. And hopefully by the time we get to our little town in SC, Dasher will be good with LA stop and go! To be honest, the best way has been to let him ride in the crate with Belle where he has to concentrate on laying down and behaving or he gets corrected from within the crate


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I agree that it sounds anxiety/stress related. Lincoln will drool when he is in a small space with a lot of other dogs - he is very independent and likes his space. Scout will drool in the car. I wonder exactly what is causing Sadie stress though - what part of being outside on her walk.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess drools when she's nervous. It happened the first few times we went to the vet, to the point they had to use a rag to wipe it up. The vet said she was scared. Tess also drools in the car.... just before uke:


----------

